# Brown and White Lops - Pics?



## Ranch Girl (Oct 16, 2010)

I might be getting 1 - 2 Brown and White Lops, does anybody have some? Pictures?


----------



## dbunni (Oct 17, 2010)

There are 4 lop breeds ... without wool.  All come in a broken variety (white with color(s))  Which are you getting?  Might be easier to post a pix if we knew which to look for ...

Holland Lop
Mini Lop
English Lop
French Lop


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 17, 2010)

I really don't know what kind?  I would guess Holland Lops but ... 
I don't have them yet, so I can't post a pic.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

We have had several brown and white holland lops. If you are going for a pet breed I would go for either hollands or minis. They are small and cuddly. I love mine.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 17, 2010)

I have had Holland Lops in the past, just wonering if anybody had pictures of theirs?


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2010)

This is Cupcake, an absolutely enormous (for a Holland) false dwarf doe. For some reason, she never had any babies for me, but she wound up with a career in television. She played "Chester" on One Tree Hill for several seasons.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 18, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> This is Cupcake, an absolutely enormous (for a Holland) false dwarf doe. For some reason, she never had any babies for me, but she wound up with a career in television. She played "Chester" on One Tree Hill for several seasons.
> http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg42/bunnylady_2008/critters004.jpg?t=1287429354


I had one that looked just like her ... her is a pic of her - - - >


----------

